
Show HN: WikiMatrix – wiki comparison site relaunched - splitbrain
https://www.wikimatrix.org/
======
wes-k
Hey there! I’ve got yet another wiki platform for ya! Wikiful! I’m a biased
cofounder but I truly believe it is one of the nicest and easiest to use wikis
out there. More features in the works!

You can try out our demo here: [https://www.wikiful.com/@demo/dev-team-
welcome-wiki](https://www.wikiful.com/@demo/dev-team-welcome-wiki)

------
3into10power5
I never knew there were 81 wiki platforms. I am hoping you could help me
choose one for my needs. I want to make a wiki site where anyone in the world
can edit a startup information. Think something like crunchbase. I have a few
features planned and need to extend it, preferably in Python.

I also want to be able to put a modern looking UI (most wiki's skin is bad, by
default).

Can you suggest me one ?

------
splitbrain
12 years after the initial launch we relaunched WikiMatrix in a new design and
an updated feature set. WikiMatrix allows you to compare various wiki software
based on their feature sets. A wizard helps newcomers to narrow down what they
need.

The goal was to build a lightweight site that's low maintenance but helpful to
its users. It's made with the PHP Slim framework and uses an SQLite database
to store the data.

Let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
gitgud
Very slick! Have you thought about generalizing this to compare other things?

I could see this being used as a framework to build other matrix comparison
sites.

~~~
splitbrain
Yes, the whole thing is multi-site capable. We also relaunched
[https://www.forummatrix.org](https://www.forummatrix.org) using the same
code. We have a couple of other sites that are still waiting to get the
relaunch.

We also have a few ideas for other topics, but starting a new site requires a
lot of initial research, so it's nothing we can do lightly.

